

Ask HN: Google just started putting image ads to Gmail? - obilgic


======
rchowe
It seems like a whole UI refresh. I haven't seen an image yet, but the top bar
is different and the there's more padding on the messages. Kinda un-google-
like; they're normally minimal padding and 1px rounds.

------
obilgic
I have the screenshot actually.

------
niktrix
google is now increasing there money by placing irritating image ads , No
image ads was one of the reason i use gmail.

